# Hunting Cabins/Huts



## JohnBenoit09 (Nov 26, 2006)

Lets see where you stay while Hunting or enjoying the outdoors. My wonderful place in Irwin county. Two story inside 3 bedroom 3 1/2 bath with loft and attached to a indoor barn to store tractors and such.


----------



## Jorge (Nov 26, 2006)

Here's my home away from home in Oglethorpe County. The marker on the corner of the building says it was built in 1932.


----------



## captbrian (Nov 26, 2006)

where abouts in oglethorpe is it? i grew up there and worked EMS there for several years, so i'm sure i'm familiar.


----------



## Jorge (Nov 26, 2006)

captbrian said:


> where abouts in oglethorpe is it? i grew up there and worked EMS there for several years, so i'm sure i'm familiar.



Sandy Cross


----------



## Jack Flynn (Nov 26, 2006)

I stay in a 1971 32 ft. Holiday Rambler. Got it to the club this year and it will/is a permanent fixture. Paid 200.00 for it delivered.... Sure as heck beats a tent!


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Nov 26, 2006)

In the pic above of my place we have Holiday Rambler. $220,000 in price, shows how good of a deal you got! Lucky you!!


----------



## confederate (Nov 27, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## PHIL M (Nov 27, 2006)

My home away from home!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 27, 2006)

ohhh well why not

Good ol May built this on 73 acres 2 miles from out property in Heard County GA.  So we kinda call it home  















































When we just absolutely have to camp this is home


----------



## Jorge (Nov 27, 2006)

Leave it to JT to show out.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 27, 2006)

Jorge said:


> Leave it to JT to show out.



lol I tried not too


----------



## msdins (Nov 27, 2006)

*Heres mine....*

Not as nice as some others  but beats the heck out of the 1954 camper we used to stay in. 

Bar - Kitchen-Bathroom






Gathering spot/Bunkhouse (in background of pic)






Storage






and the view


----------



## elfiii (Nov 27, 2006)

Home away from home.


----------



## slipknot (Nov 27, 2006)

Very cool pics. guy's.Keep em' comming.
I enjoyed those.
Every camp is a special place that we all understand.


----------



## captbrian (Nov 27, 2006)

Jorge said:


> Sandy Cross



i used to hunt in sandy cross at the hwy 22 sandy cross road intersection.  right across from dale brubaker's dairy.  

working on the ambulance there, i've been all around that county.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 27, 2006)

Posted before, but here is the "Redneck Condo" I share with Hntrchk, Tater Tot, and Red Tail.


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Nov 27, 2006)

I also enjoy these ! If our cabin ever burns down I know exactally what to build. Keep them coming


----------



## ramsey (Nov 27, 2006)

seeing some new ones-----


----------



## Jorge (Nov 27, 2006)

captbrian said:


> i used to hunt in sandy cross at the hwy 22 sandy cross road intersection.  right across from dale brubaker's dairy.
> 
> working on the ambulance there, i've been all around that county.



We are very near Dale's and know him well. In fact, we bought our Massey 285 from Dale. I see him just about every Sat. at Sandy Cross Cafe.


----------



## captbrian (Nov 27, 2006)

the land directly across the road is where we hunted.  you don't know who hunts that now, if anyone do you?  i would love to lease that again.  it's only about 325 acres if i remember correctly.  i got out of there because the guy i was hunting with was a little shady.  dale will know who i'm talking about.  

not trying to hijack the thread


----------



## merc123 (Nov 27, 2006)

I have the cheapest one


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2006)

All are fine camps, but my vote goes to Elfiii. It has "deer camp" wrote all over it.


----------



## slipknot (Nov 27, 2006)

I've got some to post when I have time to find them, scan them,resize them, save them,and post them.But it will get done.
Stay tuned.


----------



## carabrook (Nov 27, 2006)

*camp carabrook*

Started this project last spring and its now liveable but not finiched yet. Prior to that we had a 12 x 24 shed connected to the carport. The building is 22 x 24 two storeys with two bedrooms upstairs and the bottom floor is all open. The carport is 21 x 40 .Still window blinds and ots of little things to do but right now we are pretty busy enjoying it and hunting so the rest can come in January, lol


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Nov 29, 2006)

Also not trying to hijack but I'm about 3 miles past that dairy farm myself.


----------



## Jorge (Nov 30, 2006)

Dawg In the Swamp said:


> Also not trying to hijack but I'm about 3 miles past that dairy farm myself.



North, south, east or west?


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (Nov 30, 2006)

Jorge said:


> North, south, east or west?



East towards Hwy77


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2006)

Man ya'll got better hunting camps than I live in.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2006)

nicodemus said:


> All are fine camps, but my vote goes to Elfiii. It has "deer camp" wrote all over it.



Thanks Nicodemus. I think so too. Everything you need, nothing you don't.


----------



## Big Foot (Nov 30, 2006)

I love this thread...awesome places guyz, which gives us all some special memories!!!

Just awesome...

mine, 87 Shasta...but not using anymore, considering selling


----------



## Jorge (Nov 30, 2006)

Dawg In the Swamp said:


> East towards Hwy77


You're probably not far from us. Our club stretches from just off 22 to almost Sandy Cross north of Sandy Cross Road.


----------



## DixieDeerSlayer (Dec 1, 2006)

nicodemus said:


> All are fine camps, but my vote goes to Elfiii. It has "deer camp" wrote all over it.



From what I have seen SO FAR, I gotta agree with ya Nic.

That is what a deer camp is supposed to look like!!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Dec 2, 2006)

great thread..............keep adding pic's...............please


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Dec 2, 2006)

Man o Man what a bunch o cabins Nic ya Right and so is Randy


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't know I kinda like the rustic camps, staying in a fancy house is really not for me.
Heck if I wanted that I stay home.


----------



## bubbabuck (Dec 3, 2006)

Jorge said:


> Leave it to JT to show out.






Now if we had any deer what so ever to hunt.....we would have it made !!!!  
Cabin is a great place to come back to and complain !


----------



## SowGreen (Dec 4, 2006)

*Hunting Camp*

This is my home away from home. It doesn't look like much but is has two bedrooms, a living room, a kitchen, a bathroom with a shower and a toilet, and a cooler on the back that can hold 3 or 4 deer. Most of the guys stay in campers but this is where we all hang out. Oh yeah, it's in Jasper co.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 4, 2006)

I did not used to think I would care for a nice house either...till it fell into our laps  Now that nice hot shower and warm toilet only 2 miles up the road makes it tough to camp


----------



## HuntinMaconCO (Dec 4, 2006)

Here is mine, house built in 1873.  Located on 450 acres in Macon co.


----------



## creekrunner (Dec 4, 2006)

HuntinMaconCO said:


> Here is mine, house built in 1873.  Located on 450 acres in Macon co.




Man, that is pretty. What's the history on the house


----------



## HuntinMaconCO (Dec 5, 2006)

The house was the main house for a plantation owner by the last name of Murph. The original plantation was about 30000 acres and I think the family still owns 3000 of that and has sold off the rest.  The family actually still owned the house until about 10 yrs. ago when a gentleman by the name of Caulder Clay bought it then my dad bought it from him.  Thats about all I know.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Dec 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ramsey (Dec 10, 2006)

ttt---------------


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah I like it rough , so I stay here.


----------



## slipknot (Dec 17, 2006)

I finally got some pics together.Some of them I just took a digital pic. from an album my x made for me,it was the fastest way.Starting with the tent camp in Surrency back in 94,up to my place now in Thomasville, which has a bunkroom off the main house.


----------



## slipknot (Dec 17, 2006)

Farm


----------



## slipknot (Dec 17, 2006)

Bunkroom


----------



## slipknot (Dec 17, 2006)

Some huge Cypress trees in a Millen swamp.One of the most beautiful places I have hunted.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Dec 17, 2006)

neat pic's..............this is a great thread


----------



## Robert 31320 (Dec 17, 2006)

Great thread!  A lot of nice camps shown here.

JT, you should be extremely proud to show off your "camp"!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2006)

Perhaps this thread should be split into three parts - "Camps", "Condos", and "Palaces"!


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 18, 2006)

Slipknot, you must have one heck of a climber for use on those those cypress trees....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 18, 2006)

Robert 31320 said:


> JT, you should be extremely proud to show off your "camp"!



works out pretty good dont it

We do love it...fact is I am heading out the door soon to visit with May


----------



## madrabbit (Dec 18, 2006)

*15 mins*

I wish I had a pic to show yall, but I only live about 15 mins from my lease !


----------



## carabrook (Jan 2, 2007)

*finishing touches*

Pretty much got our camp finished inside now. Stayed there most of the two weeks of Christmas holidays and everything worked great. So now just some little things like trim etc to finish. Anyways these are the final pics of 2006 progress. Anyone else been busy with their camps.


----------



## hunter rich (Jan 2, 2007)

I will try to get my friend in upstate NY to e-mail some pics of the hand built log cabin we stay in.  It has a temporary roof that can be raised up by an ingenious rope and pulley system as new logs are added to the walls it is being worked on mostly by one guy on a couple weekends a year.  He bought the logs and skinned them and treated them himself. Hope to post pics .  

I also agree that elfiii has the best looking "deer camp". Some look like  hunting lodges not camps. If it has electricity provided by means other than a generator or a few car batteries it to hifalutin for me.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2007)

Turned out real nice carabrook. Looks comfortable.


----------



## Huntin' Dawg (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's the one I want to build some day--

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...arentType=index&parentId=cat600471&id=0025728


I figure it will take at least another 12-18 family vacations with the in-laws before I've built up enough brownie points to get it by Mrs. Huntin' Dawg's building commission, though. . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow yall got some great lookin places! Hopefully next season I get to stay in something half as nice...all I know is there is some kinda electricity and a few shower stalls somewhere!!! yikes!!
-Nicole


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 5, 2007)

almost this time folks


----------



## 89montero (Sep 5, 2007)

Since you asked........

Heres my home away from home. Even though I own 200ac in TN I don't have a cabin yet.







It does have a nice pool though.


----------



## GoHuntSouth (Sep 5, 2007)

My daughter just started college, I don't know when I'll get the interior finished.  Check out the redneck hot tub.






This is the view from the front porch.


----------



## potsticker (Sep 5, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> lol I tried not too


Jim, that old shasta trailer looks just like the one i stayed in in morgan co for about 2o years,  and sold to a fellow worker about 4 years ago, maybe 5. He had to put new tires on it and rebuilt the ref., mine had the old wings on it. Also had a window ac in ther back window.


----------



## Soybean (Sep 5, 2007)

this is a great thread.  lots of cool ideas.  keep em coming.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey Elfiii, Choctawlb and myself are wonderin` what kinda rocks those are you got piled up there??


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Sep 5, 2007)

you people aughta charge to stay in them deer lodges...


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> Hey Elfiii, Choctawlb and myself are wonderin` what kinda rocks those are you got piled up there??



Combination of Quartz, Granite and Sandstone.


----------



## Gladesrunner (Sep 5, 2007)

There are some really nice places here. I'm lucky enough to have family property that I use. First picture is of the house, 2nd pic is the storage barn and the last is part of the West property line with our own little swimmin hole.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 5, 2007)

Wishin I was Fishin said:


> you people aughta charge to stay in them deer lodges...



we do...oh wait a minute they charge me


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2007)

elfiii said:


> Combination of Quartz, Granite and Sandstone.



We were sure hopin` it was chert!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> We were sure hopin` it was chert!!!



You'll have to come roam my land sometime. I got rocks and rocks. When the bulldozer man finished top dressing my roads all he had to say was "If I owed a man a load of rocks and he wouldn't take these, I believe I wouldn't pay him".


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2007)

I`ll take you up on that offer Elfiii. How`s the middle to end of next May sound?


----------



## Nate23 (Sep 5, 2007)

Man, I love lookin at deer camps.  Ya'll sure do have some nice places with good views.

When I was younger, I hunted near Monticello and we stayed in a very old one-room slave quarters.  We added three other rooms including a bunk room, kitchen, and a dining room.  The chimney had pulled away from the house and looked like the Leaning Tower of Pisa.  It had a potbellied stove (one guy decided to roll on top of it one night at 4am after about a fifth of Crown Royal - that will wake you up).  It had a ton of character, but was in no way clean.  I loved that place.

Here are some photos of our current camp...

camp






storage






cooler






river


----------



## GoHuntSouth (Sep 5, 2007)

60Grit said:


> That looks like your own slice of heaven right there.
> 
> Lucky dog.....



Thanks 60Grit.  

More like "Old tired dog"


----------



## CCGA (Sep 5, 2007)

*hunt camp*

HOME SWEET HOME


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 5, 2007)

how bout this one........


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 20, 2007)

nice pictures ccga.....place looks familiar


----------



## Bama52 (Sep 21, 2007)

doeslayrs got my favorite


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 21, 2007)

yall keep em coming


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is our place.  We built it ourselves, mostly my Dad, but my bro-in-law and myself helped when we could get down there.  I'm not kidding when I say we've only got about $200 in the entire place.  Dad picked up a ton of scrap lumber from different job sites (with permission of course.)  The exterior is rough cut pine, cut at the mill run by the Historical Society in Lincoln Co.  A donation was given to the Society for that.  R12 insulation and plywood floors are scrap.  My Dad found the metal roof somewhere and a friend in the church helped us put it on.  It's not huge (only about 12x18) but its big enough for 2 queen size air mattresses and a twin air mattress with a little bit of room to walk around and get dressed.  We've added a front porch and we're getting power run down to it.  We also inherited that big old barn and we keep the tractor there.
Dad coming out of the cabin





Me standing in front of the gun rack





Dad on the recently added front porch





looking back at the cabin and barn


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thats a great looking bunch of cabins! Keep them coming


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2007)

Nate23 said:


> Man, I love lookin at deer camps.  Ya'll sure do have some nice places with good views.
> 
> When I was younger, I hunted near Monticello and we stayed in a very old one-room slave quarters.  We added three other rooms including a bunk room, kitchen, and a dining room.  The chimney had pulled away from the house and looked like the Leaning Tower of Pisa.  It had a potbellied stove (one guy decided to roll on top of it one night at 4am after about a fifth of Crown Royal - that will wake you up).  It had a ton of character, but was in no way clean.  I loved that place.
> 
> ...




If I didn't know better, I'd say that looks an awfully lot like Walkinshaw.


----------



## Nate23 (Sep 23, 2007)

elfiii said:


> If I didn't know better, I'd say that looks an awfully lot like Walkinshaw.



I think you're on to somethin'


----------



## twtabb (Oct 1, 2007)

*cabin*

Here is mine. Built by Great-Great-Grandfather after he returned from the Civil War. The corncrib and smokehouse have been torn down but one of the outhouses is still standing. The foundation is rocks they dug up in the field and the lumber was cut there on the farm.


----------



## Resica (Oct 1, 2007)

twtabb said:


> Here is mine. Built by Great-Great-Grandfather after he returned from the Civil War. The corncrib and smokehouse have been torn down but one of the outhouses is still standing. The foundation is rocks they dug up in the field and the lumber was cut there on the farm.



awesome place.anymore pics of it inside.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Oct 1, 2007)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Here is our place.  We built it ourselves, mostly my Dad, but my bro-in-law and myself helped when we could get down there.  I'm not kidding when I say we've only got about $200 in the entire place.  Dad picked up a ton of scrap lumber from different job sites (with permission of course.)  The exterior is rough cut pine, cut at the mill run by the Historical Society in Lincoln Co.  A donation was given to the Society for that.  R12 insulation and plywood floors are scrap.  My Dad found the metal roof somewhere and a friend in the church helped us put it on.  It's not huge (only about 12x18) but its big enough for 2 queen size air mattresses and a twin air mattress with a little bit of room to walk around and get dressed.  We've added a front porch and we're getting power run down to it.  We also inherited that big old barn and we keep the tractor there.
> Dad coming out of the cabin
> 
> 
> ...





if you don't mind my asking what county is that?

You wouldn't happen to hunt in Morgan county would you?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 1, 2007)

REMINGTON710 said:


> if you don't mind my asking what county is that?
> 
> You wouldn't happen to hunt in Morgan county would you?


nah.  I wish as its a lot closer.  The farm is in Lincoln Co. on out I-20 E.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 2, 2007)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Rabbit Hunting~~~~~~~~~~~>*

I do a LOTs, of rabbit hunting in Lincoln & Wilks County, after the deer season is over, of course? Sure looks like a fine place to turn out my pack of little beagle hounds and hear a few good races!! You and Dad, hang onto my e-mail and shoot me an invertation to come down, and we will go on the hunt of your life time, one day in Jan.or Feb.
We shot only 410's and sometimes, will not shoot the rabbit unless, there is someone, willing to clean them to eat. Nice hunting camp, good luck to you all this season!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Oct 2, 2007)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> nah.  I wish as its a lot closer.  The farm is in Lincoln Co. on out I-20 E.





oh ok. You looked like a gu that hunts on our club in Morgan.


I was guessing that was the guys land in hancock County


----------



## BBcalls (Oct 4, 2007)

*My Cabin in South GA*





This is my cabin in Wayne
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/IMG] County. It is built out of cypress and pine that came off the farm.


----------



## slipknot (Oct 4, 2007)

Great place, those are some fine Bucks...I like that wide 11 in the middle.How many acres?


----------



## Killdee (Oct 4, 2007)

doeslayr said:


> how bout this one........



Hey thats my pic.Sadly I hear they have closed the club.


----------



## SakoL61R (Oct 5, 2007)

Our Slice-O-Paradise in Screven.


----------



## BBcalls (Oct 5, 2007)

*Screven*

Is that Screven Co. or Screven in Wayne Co.


----------



## JFKFLA (Oct 5, 2007)

This is really cool.


----------

